# Any of your hedgehogs do this?



## bamafan2112 (Sep 11, 2008)

When I take Biscuit out of his cage, it's at night and I have my pajamas on. He'll crawl into the front opening and run back and forth through my pajamas like it's a tunnel before eventually going to sleep. He seems to really like it in there! He's been doing this for around 3 weeks now (I've only had him for 4). I guess it's a nice warm dark place where he can kind of explore/sleep that he enjoys. Luckily, he's not a biter


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I had one that would do that. And she would do it if you were standing up. NeMali was an amazing climber when it came to going up my trouser legs. Wouldn't do it to my husband, just me. If I was laying down and she was out playing, she would zoom under my clothing, and run back out, eventually she'd curl up to sleep (normally on my back under my shirt).


----------



## bamafan2112 (Sep 11, 2008)

That's awesome! I love the way their bristles feel....as long as I don't sneeze and scare him :?


----------

